# super shop by smithy



## Dtgeorgia (Sep 7, 2014)

i own a super shop by smithy. sadly I moved into a situation many years ago right after I purchased it for $3400 and have never been able to use it. its time to give this extraordinary machine a home where it can by used and enjoyed. i have all the accessories. anyone out there interested?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

We get more than a few one posters wanting to sell something and I dare say it rarely works....BUT, don't be discouraged...where are you/is it located? That might help. I doubt anyone wants to pay to ship it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We don't have a 'classified' section here--If that is a woodworking tool--check with woodworking talk---a link is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Free with free shipping? Sure, i'll take it!


----------



## Dtgeorgia (Sep 7, 2014)

its in the Atlanta area. It seemed like this site represented a better chance of finding people that know what it is and appreciate it v. craigslist, etc.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dtgeorgia said:


> its in the Atlanta area. It seemed like this site represented a better chance of finding people that know what it is and appreciate it v. craigslist, etc.


Sorry, your not allowed to solicit our members with items for sale. As oh'mike mentioned one of our sister sites 'woodworking talk' has a classified area. Feel free to join and post your item there.

Thread Closed.


----------

